# NICE Guidelines for Type 1 & 2



## NiVZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,

There was a thread a while ago that mentioned the NICE guidelines, and given the more recent thread about how we were all treated at diagnosis, I've managed to find the NICE guidelines for the care that should all Type 1 and 2 people with diabetes should expect.

Read the Type 1 here:

http://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG15

and the Type 2 here:

http://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG66

NiVZ


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 29, 2009)

You're welcome.

Theres lots of diabetes documents and guidance out there from 'official' bodies.  Most of it is in .pdf format and can be quite hard to find.

On the last links I posted there is a very big section in the Child and Young Adults guidelines that spells out exactly what should be done by GP's at diagnosis.

I've just been noseying through the WHO online library and the International Diabetes Federation sites which I've not really looked at, although finding stuff can be hard as they are poorly named and indexed 

If I find any other interesting links I'll post them up 

NiVZ


----------



## Becca (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for posting that   When we complained to R's old hospital we ripped the NICE guidelines and National standards framework for diabetes to pieces, in effect they hospital were failing on most of the guidelines both docs were saying they should do.  We eventually met with the chief exec of the hospital who admitted that yes, they were failing on all the counts we had said.  

These docs are time consuming to read but they were invaluable at highlighting what was wrong.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for the Link..

Heidi
xx


----------

